# Growing With Azula (Pic Heavy)



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've seen a few of these threads and thought why not do one for Azula? I already have an album on facebook dedicated to Azula's growth. So I thought why not make a progress thread here and upload a new picture each month. So here's from 6 months to 1 year 3 months so far.









6 months old









7 months old 









9 months old (Missed a month due to the weather and couldn't make it out to see her)


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

10 months old









11 months old









1 year old









1 year 1 month old 









1 year 2 months old 









1 year 3 months old


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

It is fun to watch them grow up


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

She is a gorgeous little thing! I love her coloring.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you  I'm not sure if she's a fading black or just a brown like her dam. Her sire was a black Tovero and her dam's brown.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's just a picture of her up close.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's the montly picture update for Azula. Her and Chloe will be heading back to the main barn to start groundwork this fall/winter and so far Chloe looks like the yearling and Azula looks like the two year old XD.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

No pictures for this month yet, but I'd like to put up a little update. Azula has grown again and has surpassed Chloe XD. She really looks more like the two year old than the real two year old . The BO and I had a grooming afternoon with the babies and finally evened out Azula's mane since she rubbed off more than half of it, so now it's a few inches long ): 

Then she decided to surpass her brother's curiousity and destroyed my plastic grooming tote  She knocked everything out of it then ran it over. Thankfully it was my old tote from when I started riding so no real loss. 

I did a little work with her too, put her halter on and had her stand while grooming then a few other desensitization things with the lead rope.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

She is a cute girl.  I love her name.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you  I will admit I didn't really like her when she first came to the barn as a foal since she looked like a tiny jersey calf and I didn't think she'd get really big  but Zu proved me wrong.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Awwe, a tiny jersey calf horse would be adorable!! But then I have always loved cows..


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I finally got more pictures of Azula today. We brought her back to the main barn for the winter so I can do some work with her. Today was the first time getting her into the trailer and of course she froze like she does and like her mother, but we got her on with little fuss and once we got back to the barn we unloaded her and loaded her back up three more times before putting her in a box stall to finish up moving around horses. 
I've also discovered something on her left hip, it looks like a smear mark where the white and black has essentially "roaned" together, but I don't think it's roaning really. All I can say is I won't ever have to worry about having her stolen, she has so many special markings XD. Anyways here are the pictures.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's like the ugly duckling; becoming a swan!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

> She's like the ugly duckling; becoming a swan!


She really is . I know she's turned a few heads lately as has her half brother as he's started to fill out.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I got a bad pic of Azula, but a pic nonetheless, and with Apollo's nose in the picture. They were poking at each other over the fence. And it looks like she's got a little tag a long. A four month old filly has attached herself to Azula's hip and Azula seems to be taking on the mothering role; reprimanding when the foal is out of line and such and letting the foal stick to her hip. Its kind of cute.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's been a solid year since I got Azula and I can really see the progress in her growth. Now I'm telling her she can slow down! lol

She's 13.1 HH at the withers, an just a little taller at the bum. 

I'm in love with this horse, she's a very respectful little girl


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a picture update for this month, not the best since it's been really wet this month. It can't decide if it wants to be a snowy christmas or not! lol. 

She's 19 months old now and I'm pretty sure she's 13.2 HH at the withers now.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Azula's registration papers finally came in! She is now officially Tuxedos Azula Moon. She'll be 20 months as of January 23rd and she's catching up to my 15 HH mare Rosie. I'm going to get her used to wearing a saddle after my surgery and recovery next month are over with.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

So finally got to go to the barn after over two weeks being under 'house arrest' lol. Still recovering from surgery but asked my aunt if she could take some pictures of Azula. She's gotten bigger again T.T

So she's almost 1 year and 10 months, so about two more months til she turns 2!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh wow what did the pictures do D:


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Let's test this out


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

And the other two pictures, I forgot to add the last one which is her next to my 15 HH mare.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

With work and everything else I nearly forgot to update this thread! OOPS!

So finally took the stick to her and she's an inch short of 14 hh. o.o 

Here's a picture of her second time being saddled up and have a bit of tying time while we wait for our turn in the arena. She'll be 23 months old on the 23rd and next month she'll finally be 2 years old!  She was a little bit impatient as she literally huffed and puffed just standing there waiting, but she quickly got over it. She's gotten more vocal now and I've nicknamed her The Screamer. Anyways here are a few pictures.


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

